# Come to sunny Greece !



## Grizzly

We're halfway through our 4 weeks in Greece and have loved every minute of it. 

It's exceeded every expectation and is still doing so. 

The people are a delight: warm, friendly, helpful and welcoming. English is spoken all over and road signs are in English and Greek script. A little Greek goes such a long way: people laugh with pleasure when you try ( and sorry if that sounds mawkish but it is true!)

The roads are a lot better that we expected and Greek drivers considerably better. They seem totally laid back and unstressed, don't hassle you if you make mistakes, don't overtake in silly places and generally make driving a whole lot easier than we expected or feared.

Campsites are clean, well-maintained by and large, and staffed by helpful people. We're paying max 20 euros per night but we have various discount cards (Sunshine Camping/ Greek Camping Club/ CCI card) so it is rarely that much.

All the historic sites we have visited have been very well displayed with stunning museums - exhibits labelled in English and Greek- and, by and large, plenty of parking.

We understand there are riots in Athens at the moment and there have been strikes yesterday and today but the only effect on us is that we had empty roads all the way from Delphi to here at Kato Alyssos. Shops - which are very good indeed-were all open on the way but local buses are not running until tomorrow. We were caught up in a strike in Athens but the worst that happened to us is that we had to get a taxi back to the site. This cost us 7 euros: worth every cent as we had a most interesting and informative taxi driver.

Fuel has gone up 2 or 3 cents per litre today and I expect food will be a little more expensive tomorrow. Oranges are free however- they drop from the campsite trees.

Don't be put off: the Greeks are determined that tourists will not be hassled so come and see this gorgeous country for yourself.

Grizzly and Safariboy


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Grizzly

I have posted about us pulling out of going to Greece at the end of May because of the troubles.

Let me know how the rest of the holiday goes.

We loved Delphi when we were there, are you goingdown to the peloponese at all, because that is beautiful too.

Pat


----------



## Grizzly

Hi Pat...sorry you've cancelled - I didn't see your letter.

We've rather bumbled about and not planned our itinerary as logistically we should have done.

From Patra we went to Korinth and then to Epidaurus and to Mycaena. On to Athens, Sounio and to Marathon and then to Delphi.
We'd planned to go up to the Meteora monasteries but changed direction today and have come to here- near Patras en route to Olympia and Mystra/Sparta. After that.... ?

Delphi was stunning. We stayed at Camping Apollon which is the first site out of Delphi on the Itea road. It's right at the top of the escarpment and, though the other 2 further sites boast about their views, they could not be any better than the amazing one we had from our terrace as they are quite a lot lower down. It also had a free little train to town and the ruins. This does not appear to be running to the other 2 sites ( Bacchus actually advertises it, at 3 euros) and indeed we had it to ourself both there and back and it came out of town especially to the site. I'll put a review in MHF shortly but it really is the best site and very clean and well-organised.

G


----------



## Bimobil

Hi Grizzly,

We are down in stoupa south of kalamata at the moment and I can confirm life is carrying on much as normal at the moment with not a hint of the trouble in athens, just here for a 1 week quickie booked last minute on t'internet.

excellent food, probably the best i have had in many years of traveling in greece, free spring water from street taps and many wild camping possabilities,


will be down here in the mh this summer for sure    

Enjoy!

Darren.


----------



## Grizzly

Bimobil said:


> excellent food, probably the best i have had in many years of traveling in greece, free spring water from street taps and many wild camping possabilities,


Yes, we've seen loads of places where an overnight would be fine- we think. We've not done it ( this trip ?) as, first timers here, we're tending to go by the letter of the law and so staying on sites.

We're impressed by the iced water machines set up at intervals along the paths round the historical sites ! More impressive that they all work and deliver fresh.clean iced water - not something you could say I think in many other European countries- ? In high summer they must be a life-saver.

Looks like it might rain here tonight - our first day without wall to wall sunshine.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Grizzly

Not yet cancelled, still thinking about it.

We stayed at Camping Delphi at Delphi andthat had the little train to although we had to pay a nominal fee for it.

I would also recommend Meteora too.

Thats what I loved about Greece, great history, fantastic beaches and Seas and mountains and Hills.

Glad youre have a great time, just check with the ferries that there not on strike, as today they were.

Lots of trouble in Athens 3 deaths in the demonstrations.

Pat


----------



## peejay

Yassos from beautiful Greece as well!

Pat,if you're your still having doubts then don't, just come,its still as great a place as it was last time you came.

I'm currently in an internet cafe in Gythio,we,ve been away for just over 2 weeks now...

France fuel on the way down 1.15 pltr
Lux fuel 1.1.03 pltr
Italy fuel 1.1.30 pltr

Our ferry (Anek) were running 2 hrs late because of industrial action but I think they are back to normal now.

We have wildcamped every night except one so far, its still not a problem and we've spent virtually every night right by the sea or in a port or harbour.
We are now moving on to Plytra for the night before going across to Monemvasia, then a few weeks winding our way back upthe east coast to Patra.

Greece Diesel is a bit pricey, best i've found so far is 1.25 pltr but in some places its up to 1.38 pltr. No t been able to pay by card yet, they all say they are having problems with their machines. I've also asked gfor water while filling up with diesel which is usually not a problem.

We have found Lidls are the best places for stocking up with foodstuffs and localsupermarkets best for cheap vino.

People very freindly as always, weather lovely apart from 2 rainy days.

apologies fotr duff spelling, this is an awful keyboard and very dark in here, off to get some more sun.....

Pete & Judy.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks a lot for your information Pete.

We had already decided to go back to Greece, leaving England tomorrow Ferry from Ancona on Monday to Ingquinitas.

We are hoping to go to Lefkadas and Kethalonia if the small ferries are running.

We will also try and get back to Gialova which is a beautiful nature reserve with fantastic beaches, although a no, no for wild camping.
But can highly recommend it.

We camped just outside monevasia and put the coordinate in last years database for the place we stayed, we had a great view of monevasia and kayaked around it, got cab back as the wind got up.

We will also stay outside Patras at Kyllini I think that is the database, lovely beaches, visited by Christos in the morning for bread, wine, olive oil, fruit etc, quiet a character, will also let you get water from his farm down the road.

Pete glad youre both having a great time, didnt stop at Gythio looked a bit on the busy side last time but looks like they have great restaurants.

The price of fuel is a worry but we wont travel around as many miles last time.

Thanks for putting our mind at rest.

Kind regards Pat and Neil


----------



## Sonesta

Sounds fantastic and I love reading about other people's travels and experiences! Fingers crossed, next year we plan to tour around Greece for at least 2 months and we can't wait!

All of you who are out there now I hope you continue to have a wonderful time and I will continue to read your posts with great interest.

Have fun!

Sue

Line Count: 7


----------



## nicholsong

Pat + Neil

Glad you have decided not to cancel. I was going to post to try to encourage you to go as, although I am a Newbie in MH and have not taken it to Greece yet, I have had my boat there for 20+years through many strikes etc. and have never experienced any difficulties affecting anywhere outside Athens, Thessaloniki and Patras, other than Civil Servants and sometimes the banks being on strike, so stay cash rich.

Other than that I agree with all said by other posters. Especially about the quality of the water coming off the mountains - much better than bottled!

By my assessment and knowing the general lack of crime outside Athens I would consider wild camping almost anywhere away from large towns. I don't lock my boat or close it up, unless I think it might rain.

Kalo Dromo.

Geoff

P.S. I hope to have my MH there next year, swap it for the boat parking space (N.B. boat is out of the water!! )


----------



## badger

I'm curious............I've looked on the map and Greece is a long way down....how long does it take to get there (without pushing)

Can't see myself slogging all that way.....I'm not that keen on driving long distance.


----------



## sparky_speedy

Pat and Neil

Bon voyage and happy travelling.
we have stayed in Kefalonia twice (not in MH) just outside Lixouri. see attached picture of view from pool.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## 38Rover

Best way drive to Venice 2 days then Venice to Patras Minoan line ferry2 days camp on board great cruise when you dock you ae in the Peloponese


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> We had already decided to go back to Greece, leaving England tomorrow Ferry from Ancona on Monday to Ingquinitas.


Hi Pat and Neil, see you have decided to go too Greece tomorrow, hope you both have a great trip and we will hopefully see you when you return.

Have a safe trip and remember Pat keep those ^^ out of the sun :lol:

Barbara n Bob


----------



## sparky_speedy

sorry, wrong picture :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello everyone

Thank you all for your supporting comments.

Well motorhome is packed and groaning about the weight, I am trying to persuade Neil to go to the weighbridge in the morning before we leave.

We have a fairly large payload but havent weighed it with the new scooter on the back, plus as usual take far to much stuff.

Bob I thought that was between me, you, and Neil  

Will try and post and let you know what we up to.

Take care

Pat and Neil


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Bob I thought that was between me, you, and Neil


Certainly is Pat, I will never even under torture repeat anything about ^^ Rail :wink:

Have a belter, see ya sooooooon. 

B n B


----------



## SaddleTramp

Just got back from Greece (Tuesday Morn) no problems at all Beautiful as ever, Set of back June till Late September/October, I cannot wait.

Traveling down to Normandy first then down to Montbron visiting brother in law then across to Austria and down again into Italy staying at Padova then into Venice for ferry to Igoumenitsa then who knows, I don't.


----------



## bess91

We're also packing the van to leave on Saturday.
Have the ferry next Wednesday to Igoumenitsa.
Plan to cruise down the West coast, Plataria, Parga, Ammoudia, Prevezza and then Lefkada and possibly Kefalonia depending on time.

Kalo taxidi everyone!

Maxine and Hans


----------



## SaddleTramp

Î­Ï‡ÎµÏ„Îµ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î¬Î»ÎµÏ‚ Î´Î¹Î±ÎºÎ¿Ï€Î­Ï‚ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏƒÏ†Î±Î»Î­Ï‚ Î­Î½Î± Ï„Î±Î¾Î¯Î´Î¹

échete megáles diakopés kai asfalés éna taxídi

Have a great holiday and safe journey.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

bess91 said:


> We're also packing the van to leave on Saturday.
> Have the ferry next Wednesday to Igoumenitsa.
> Plan to cruise down the West coast, Plataria, Parga, Ammoudia, Prevezza and then Lefkada and possibly Kefalonia depending on time.
> 
> Kalo taxidi everyone!
> 
> Maxine and Hans


Hi Maxine and Hans

We are doing similar, but then moving on the pelopenese after Kefalonia, so we may cross paths.

Pat


----------



## geraldandannie

Have a great time, Pat :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

Happy travels Pat and I wish we were heading in the same direction! 

Sue


----------



## peedee

38Rover said:


> Best way drive to Venice 2 days then Venice to Patras Minoan line ferry2 days camp on board great cruise when you dock you ae in the Peloponese


Hmm Greece, food for thought next year? Much prefer to see posts about travel than many other subjects, keep them coming. Hope we are going to see some blogs of these trips?

Do you just turn up for the ferry and buy a ticket or do you book in advance?

peedee


----------



## Sonesta

Have been looking at ferry crossings for Greece but cannot seem to find out fare prices for these crossings. Can someone give us a rough idea of what we can expect to pay for a 30ft MH, with Smart car on A frame, 2 adults and 2 dogs! 

Like Peedee, I too love to read all about other people's European travels and experiences - the only trouble is: when I read them, I just want to get in our MH and follow suit!

Sue


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Its quite easy to get a ferry crossing, if its your first time you could contact english agents Viamare, although they dont get the timetables until about January of each year.

I originally booked with Minoan lines this year, who I travelled with last year it cost me 650 euros, however after about 6 weeks found out that Anek lines had a better early booking offer and only paid 300 euros for 8metres return.

If your going ealy in season I think you could just turn up at theport, but we wanted on board camping on deck where you camp in your motorhome with electricity, and they are a first come first served basis, but in peak time lots of people risk it and still get booked in.

If you dont get camping on deck, then you have to have a cabin, and that will raise the price a good few hundres euros.

Venice is the best for closeness and a pretty voyage, although I understand that numbers are reducings and not going through the old part of venice. Venice crossing seemed to hold a premium and get booked up quickly.

We are going from Ancona this year so a shorter crossing.

Sonesta they might part your car from your vehicle, they did for our motorbike trailer. Always stay with your vehicle and watch your own space because we saw a few misses due to lack of care.
Dont be rushed.

Hope that answerssome of your questions.

Pat


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well Pete and Sue, Don't just think about it do it, I have gone there for 28 years and not once have I had cause for regret.

Pete it is that popular a place for travelers you do need to book ferry in advance You can stay in your camper on the camping deck, a benefit of booking in advance is that you get a discount onreturn journey (Usually 30%).

Sue for a MH of that size plus car I would expect about £750 return, But it is entirely different to the English Ferry crossings, The ferries are far better with all on board facilities.

If you go to www.minoan.gr there is a page there that gives prices.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

bess91 said:


> We're also packing the van to leave on Saturday.
> Have the ferry next Wednesday to Igoumenitsa.
> Plan to cruise down the West coast, Plataria, Parga, Ammoudia, Prevezza and then Lefkada and possibly Kefalonia depending on time.
> 
> Kalo taxidi everyone!
> 
> Maxine and Hans


Hi Maxine and Hans,

Parga is beautiful,I know you will love it!
Lefkada is also fabulous!
If you get down as far as Finikounda that is well worth the trip.
Never visit these places in the Motorhome (only by air )but that will soon change when my husband retires later this year.
Love Greece and I am sure you will have a great time......enjoy!

Val


----------



## nicholsong

To All

Good page for checking Greek Ferry Schedules and Fares is 

gtp.gr/RoutesForm.asp

I have used it a lot to get out to islands and found it quite accurate and they seem to have the info quite early.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly

Anek had a very good offer open to early bookers this year (Ancona-Patra at 50% normal fare and then more because we were over 60 ) which we took advantage of. They might well run the same one next year so it would be worth getting yourself on their e-mail list.

We booked with them directly and it was fine. We managed to book twice by pressing the wrong button but skyped Anek and sorted it easily.

We paid 295 euros for outward 24th April return 19th May. This was for a 6.5m long van and 2 camping on deck passengers.

G


----------



## rexos

*Greece*

Yiassou everybody,
We will be on our way to Ancona on 11 th June for the Anek Patras boat. Have done Igoumenitsa for the last 2 years on our trip to Thassos, but this year we are on our way to Stoupa in the Peloponnese for a couple of weeks on the beach. Sailing to Patras this time for a shorter drive. 
Havent been to Stoupa before though, we are going due to a tip off a friend of mine, Jim Boardman from Rugby, who told me in the late `80s that this is the place to go. 
Not seen Jim since then, hope its not changed too much!
Wondering if you are motorhoming in your old age Jim?
Regards to all on here
Rex and Denise , from Lincoln


----------



## max123

Hi
We're off to greece 2 July Ancona-Igoumenista and off to Thassos and Turkey - would be interested to for any tips on sites in Thassos, we last went there back in 1982 and hope it hasn't changed too much.

We went to Stoupa in 2006 and it is a super spot, we stopped in a camp site above the town, I think it was camping KALOGRIA. We had a super meal in KASTRO restaurant. Loads of space on site and this was July/August but beach was heaving! If I remember rightly there was a british tour operators within the village. On your way there try Finnikounda - Camping Thines.

Anyway have a super trip - can't wait to go.

Helen


----------



## Grizzly

I suspect things have changed on the Greek camping scene since the '80s and even since 2006. As we left last week ( mid May 2010) sites were already busy and I guess they will be really full in high season. The main campers seem to be - guess who ?- the Dutch and Germans- but, apart from Brits, there was a larger-than-we-usually-meet selection of other European nationalities.

I'm delighted for the Greeks sake but would not wish to visit in peak season myself.

We have noticed an increase in occupancy all the way up Europe these past 2 years. We used to be the only people on some sites right up until mid-May but not this year or last ! We were at Nancy last night and it was full.

Please stop encouraging people to camp......

G


----------



## 38Rover

You can just turn up and buy a ticket if available peak season may be doubtfull if you want camping on board then you should book .
Venice to Patras Minoan line May 2008 about £420 return 2 nights each way great ship good food at reasonable prices the ferry trip was the best part of the holiday.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Very interesting thread....!

:idea:


----------



## JockandRita

ActiveCampers said:


> Very interesting thread....!
> 
> :idea:


Yes, having picked up on this one, I was thinking that too. If Rita wasn't working, it would definitely be on the cards, but not peak season for us though.

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. *PAT & NEIL*, if you manage to pick up an internet signal, have a great time, and a safe journey..........from *Jock & Rita*.


----------



## nicholsong

38Rover said:


> the ferry trip was the best part of the holiday.


So you did not enjoy Greece as much as the ferry then?

But I think I know what you mean - I have been enjoying ferries in Greece for 3+ decades, including getting up in night to watch the comings and goings from my own deck when a ferry docks in a small island at 0300.

Geoff


----------



## 38Rover

In short found Greece disappointing :dirty, scruffy, expensive,packs of stray starving dogs,I could go on our view may have been tarnished by the poor weather and a tanker driver strike which meant we dare not move away from Patras for the last 3 days no diesel.
I live in Spain and it knocks spots of the Pelopenese for value and Spain is not the tidyess country in Europe but tons better than Greece.


----------

